# Rohe Delikatesse?



## Mac Gill (21. Juni 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe im TV einen Bericht über Eisangeln gesehen.
Zu sehen waren Eskimos, die mit einer Leine mit ca 20 Haken Plattfische aus den Eis-Löchern zogen. 
Die Kinder rundherum waren ganz scharf darauf, bei jedem Fisch kurz hinter den Augen ein ca 5DM-Stück großen Fetzen herauszuschneiden und diesen roh zu essen. Dem Reporter wurde auch ein solches Stück gereicht. Nach anfänglichem Wiederständen schien es Ihm wohl gut zu schmecken.
Leider war der Bericht auf spanisch, ich konnte also nur die Bilder genießen.

Gibt es bei unseren Plattfischen ebenfalls diese &quot;delikate Stelle&quot; oder ist dies eine Eigenart der Eskimos?

Ich hoffen das passt in dieses Forum.. ;+ 

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2002)

Die Eskimos haben ein großes Problem: Kein Gemüse oder Salat.
Und großes Glück: Roher (frischer) Fisch ist sehr vitaminhaltig ( sonst wären die ja alle schon an Skorbut gestorben).
Daher ist das Essen rohen Fisches, auch rohen Robben- oder Walfleisches für die Eskimos überlebenswichtig.
Ob und was für eine Delikatesse das an besagter Stelle sein soll, weiß ich aber nicht.

Kann aber jedem Angler nur empfehlen, mal rohen Fisch zu probieren.

Kann man (nach Wunsch) auch mit etwas Zitrone oder Essig säuern, etwas Salz und grob gemahlenen Pfeffer darüber, etwas Olivenöl, Nußöl oder auch Kürbiskernöl drüber: Schmeckt klasse (bitte nur wirklich frischen Fisch nehmen).


----------



## til (21. Juni 2002)

Soviel ich weiss, verhindern die Eskimos den drohenden Vitaminmangel vor allem auch dadurch, dass sie den Mageninhalt von frisch erbeuteten Pflanzenfressern essen.


----------



## Hummer (21. Juni 2002)

Mahlzeit! :v

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht meint Ihr das Backenfleisch? hat nämlich jeder Fisch, und gilt auch bei uns als Delikatesse. Is so ne Art Filetstück :q  wobei ich mich selber nicht drum reisse.


----------



## Bergi (21. Juni 2002)

@ thomas:
UNsere Einheimeiscche Fische oder Meeresfische?was hst du denn schon roh gegessen???

Bergi


----------



## HeinzJuergen (21. Juni 2002)

@Hauslaigner

Backenfleisch Ok! Haben wir bei Dorschen in Norge oft
genossen. Hatten das Rezept von einem alten Fischer.
Aber roh?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2002)

@ til: Pflanzenfresser gibt es im Polarmeer sicher zuwenig (ich kenn eigentlich keine, die  da regelmäßig leben) und wenn, auch nur saisonal bedingt, so daß das für eine ausreichende Vitaminversorgung nicht ausreichen dürfte. Da müssen sich die Jungs schon mit rohem/Fisch/Fleisch/Speck eindecken.
Da mit den Pflanzenfressern dürfte sich wahrscheinlich eher auf Bewohner des nordamerikanichen/russischen/kanadischen Festlandes weit im Norden beziehen, wo es viele Karibuherden oder Rentiere gibt.


----------



## anguilla (21. Juni 2002)

also ich habe dieses Jahr in Norge mal einen frisch gefangenen Hering gleich roh auf dem Boot gekostet (Filet!!!). schmeckt nicht schlecht...hatte nur den Salzstreuer vergessen 

@Thomas9904:

was meinst du mit frisch?
ist der gefrostete Fisch, den wir aus Norge mit nach Hause nehmen auch dazu geeignet???

Petri
anguilla


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2002)

Logo geht auch gefrosteter Fisch, mit frisch meine ich eben &quot;angelfrischen&quot; (eingefrosteten) Fisch. Allerdings ist der gefrostete von der Konsistenz her nicht so geeignet zum roh essen.
Da sich Fischeiweiß sehr schnell zersetzt sollte man nur wirklich tagesfrische Fiche roh essen.
Dabei ist es vollkommen wurscht ob Süß- oder Salzwasserfische.

Eine Variante zum oben beschriebenen Fischcarpaccio (roher Fisch dünn geschnitten und mit Säure/öl mariniert) ist auch Fischtatar:
Fisch fein würfeln und mit feingehacckten Schaloten, Radieschen und Kräutern annmachen, mit Salz und grobem Pfeffer abschmecken, ein kleiner Tick Senf unterrühren, schmeckt klasse zu Reibekuchen.
Wenn davon was übrig ist, kann man das schön zu &quot;Buletten&quot; rausbraten.


----------



## HuchenAlex (21. Juni 2002)

pfui teifel... 
Mageninhalt von nem Grünfutter -Vieh verdrücken.. naja, wohl zumindest leichter verdaulich, weil schon vorbearbeitet  :q


----------



## havkat (22. Juni 2002)

Moin!
Ich denke,es handelt sich um den Nackenmuskel. Gilt bei den Inuit (Eskimo ist ein indianisches Schimpfwort), als Delikatesse. 
Rohe Makrele, frisch gefangen und in dünne Scheibchen geschnitten kann man durchaus essen. Bißchen Salz und gut is. Sushi an Bord eben. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2002)

@ havkat: Du als Jäger müßtest doch auch die bei uns früher verbreitete Geschichte mit den Wachtelinnereien (Wachteldreck) kennen.


----------



## Lucas (22. Juni 2002)

eßt mal schön den rohen Fisch,
ich bleib bei meinen Spätzle.


----------



## havkat (23. Juni 2002)

@Thomas
Ich kenne nur den sog. Schnepfendreck. Ist wohl die gleiche &quot;Delikatesse&quot;, nur von der Waldschnepfe. Hab´s mal probiert. Gibt bessere Wildgerichte. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2002)

Hast natürlich recht havkat: Die Schnepfe wars!


----------



## Mühle (23. Juni 2002)

Ich kenne Angler, die selber überhaupt keinen Fisch essen. Das ist natürlich albern! Aber bei rohem Fisch hört es bei mir auch auf!


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2002)

als sushifanatiker kann ich thomas nur zustimmen! aber auch carpaccio ist ne feine sache. eingelegte heringe (schwedische art?!) samt matjes (bloss nicht schwedische art, da mir viel zu salzig und eben nichts matjesähnliches) sind ja auch roh, um nicht den gravad lax (von mir aus hier wieder schwedische art) zu vergessen! auch kalt geräuchert ist nicht nur teuer und lecker, sondern auch roh! meinen fang lege ich filetiert über nacht in minus zwanzig grad und schneide es noch nicht ganz aufgetaut in mundgerechte stücke. einfrieren tue ich wegen vorsicht vor den nematoden, die aber normalerweise gesehen werden müssten. habe auch noch nie welche in meinem sushifisch entdeckt. ist halt ne übervorsichtige massnahme, und in der regel auch recht praktisch, weil ich so am nächsten tag in aller ruhe mein essen bereiten kann. länger als vierundzwanzig stunden würde ich den fisch aber nicht eingefrohren lassen, da er sonst seine frische konsistens verliert und damit nicht mehr ganz so toll ist. schliesslich bin ich als angler ja verwöhnt!!! mahlzeit! chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2002)

Muß Dir da ein bißchen widersprechen chippog, Matjes oder graved LAchs kann  man im eigentlichen Sinne nicht als roh bezeichnen, Denn durch das salzen wird nicht nur Wasser entzogen sondern auch Eiweiß umgewandelt wie beim garen mit Hitze. Diese Zubereitungen sind eher so ein Mittelding.
Sushi, Carpaccio, Tatar etc. ist dagegen wirklich roh, es sei denn man läßt den Fisc hstundenlang in der MArinade ziehen, dann trifft wieder das beim MAtjes gesagte zu.
Ansonszne haste mit Deinen Tipps (speziell auch das kurze einfrieren) natürlich recht!!


----------



## Superingo (26. Juni 2002)

@ chippog,


> vorsicht vor den nematoden


Was ist das denn ??? Würmer??? 

Habe auch mal Sushi probiert und fands echt lecker. Leider war die Soße (Marinade-winzig klein) sehr geschmackvoll, was wieder den eigentlichen geschmack des Fisches etwas oder stark überdeckt hat, leider.


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Juni 2002)

@ Super#6Ingo

Nematoden sind die kleinen Würmchen die wir in einigen Lumps gefunden haben.

Ist roh aber keine Delikatesse.   :q  :q


----------



## chippog (27. Juni 2002)

@ thomas   haste natürlich vollkommen recht mit dem umgewandelten (denaturierten) eiweiss im matjes und gravad lax/graved laks. ich frage mich nur, ob das zur vernichtung der nematoden ausreicht.

@ superingo   wie die auf deutsch noch heissen, bin ich mir im moment nicht ganz sicher, und wie exakt die sich im menschlichen körper daneben benehmen, kann ich leider auch nicht auswendig, nur soviel, nett sind die nicht! 

du kannst ja den rohen fisch auch ohne sojasosse, wasabi und marinierten ingwer essen, finde ich auch prima. siehe zum beispiel auch thomas tip mit dem fischtatar. na denn man alles liebe und nen schönen sommer! chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2002)

@ chippog: Müßte eigentlich reichen, wenn die Fische lange genug im Salz liegen - Sonst hätten die Matjesverarbeiter doch große Probleme. 
SSicher bin ich da aber nicht.


----------



## havkat (27. Juni 2002)

@chippog
Fadenwürmer 

Der Mensch ist sog. &quot;Fehlwirt&quot;. Kommt zwar selten vor, aber wenn´s passiert setzen sich die Biester in der Leber fest und dat is übel. Bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung werden die Würmer gezielt &quot;verödet&quot;. Sie sterben ab und werden eingekapselt. Schön is nich!!
Ob die Mistkröpel durch starke Salzung eingehen weiß ich nicht, allerdings sind Wurmparasiten seeeehr hart im Nehmen!
Zuverlässig werden sie durch Hitze getötet.
Der perfekte Organismus eben. Einfach konstruiert, extrem überlebensfähig und macht sich auf Kosten anderer ´nen Bunten. :q
Spitzendesign der Evolution, hatten die Dinos schon intus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2002)

@ havkat: Die Menschen aber auch nicht!


----------



## Superingo (27. Juni 2002)

@ havkat 



> Zuverlässig werden sie durch Hitze getötet



Wenn das so ist, sollten wir vieleicht unseren rohen Fisch in der Sauna einnehmen  :q


----------



## havkat (27. Juni 2002)

@Thomas


> @ havkat: Die Menschen aber auch nicht!


 ;+  ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2002)

Havkat, damit meinte ich daß die Menschen nicht unbedingt das Spitzendesign der Evolution darstellen, ging glaub ich bei den Dinos auch nicht so gut.


----------



## havkat (27. Juni 2002)

@Thomas
Homo &quot;sapiens&quot; (der &quot;Denkende&quot;, ich lach mich tot!) ist wohl mehr ein Unfall. :q


----------



## chippog (29. Juni 2002)

und da sach noch einer in der küche ginge es nicht hochwissenschaftlich oder nicht philosophisch zu. habe zu havkats these über die menschen leider keine antithese, kann also nur zustimmen. das dumme ist nur, dass wir viel mehr dreck als die dinos hinterlassen...

wenn jedoch jemand noch genaueres über das totsalzen von nematoden wüsste, wäre ich im namen aller herings(fr)esser sehr dankbar! chippog


----------



## Pottwal (12. Juli 2002)

habe mal aus der Not heraus auf ein Stückchen Brote mir ein Stüch frisch gefangenes Heringsfilet geschnitten plus ein paar Zwiebelringe war total sättigend.

Aber schaut doch in jede Fischdose rein, überall roher Fisch mit Marinade - halt die abendländische Art von Sushi :q


----------



## Geier0815 (14. Juli 2002)

Moin, Moin,

Ich vermute mal das ihr hier die Nematoden des Anisakis-wurmes meint, heißt auf deutsch, soweit ich weiß,
Heringswurm. Die einzige Methode die Mistviehcher klein zu kriegen ist durcherhitzen auf min. 70° C!!! Kälte stört die Sch..er überhaupt nicht, Salz wohl auch nicht. Sitzen in den Eingeweiden der Fische und gehen wenn der Fisch stirbt ins Muskelfleisch (merken die über irgendwelche Enzyme). Beim Dorsch findet man Sie überwiegend in den Bauchlappen, deshalb NIE rohen Dorsch verspeisen. Näheres findet ihr noch unter www.dorschfestival.de

MfG

Geier


----------



## chippog (17. Juli 2002)

@ geier0815 ? was denn nun? nicht durch einfrieren???

doch durch einfrieren, soweit ich weiss. und zwar, wenn das fischfilet oder -stück nicht zu dick ist, vierundzwanzig stunden, sonst gar noch länger, damit die nematoden kaputtfrieren. das fischfleisch muss ebend durchgefroren sein. an sonsten geht es durch erhitzen. ich wäre immer noch daran interessiert zu erfahren, ob jemand genaueres über das einsalzen als nemantodentötungsmethode weiss.

@ pottwal   fisch in der dose ist zwar oft nicht erhitzt, aber auch nicht mehr wie roher fisch, da er fermentiert oder gesalzen, also einem kontrollierten zersetzungsprozess unterzogen wurde. dabei passiert biochemisch eine ganze menge. ausserdem macht das den fisch in der regel (es gibt auch ausnahmen !!!!!) bekömlicher und leckerer. chippog


----------



## Geier0815 (19. Juli 2002)

@chippoq

kein Wunder das Verwirrung entstand; die haben ihre Seite umgebaut  
In der alten Fassung beschrieb der Autor (ich meine es war Otti) das ihm ein Wurm nach dem Auftauen übers Küchenbrett robbte, und das bei &acute;nem Fisch der 4 Monate bei -18° eingefroren war!!

MfG

Geier


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Juli 2002)

Roher  Fisch!? Außer Lachstatar oder Meerforellentatar kommt mir kein roher Fisch auf den Tisch. 
Um des Rätzellösung mal aufzulären.http://www.wien.gv.at/ma38/fisch.htm . Habe auf anderen Seiten die Bestätigung bekommen, das man diese Würmer bei 70°C abtöten kann oder bei mindestens 20°C Minus 24 Stunden .Dann gibt es diese Würmer nicht mehr. Sehe ich Würmer im Fisch, dann wird der befallene Fisch fachgerecht entsorgt! :q


----------



## chippog (21. Juli 2002)

vielen dank für deinen hinweis, bellyboat! ich habe mir die freiheit genommen, den entsprechenden text aus der oben angegebenen homepageadresse zu zitieren:

&quot;Die Tiefkühlung von Fisch (innerhalb weniger Stunden nach dem Fang), die Hitzebehandlung (über 70°C) sowie das Einsalzen und Marinieren von frischem Fisch sind anerkannte Methoden, um die Besiedelung von Fischfleisch mit diesen unliebsamen Parasiten zu verhindern. Trotz groß angelegter Kontrollen (sorgfältiges Durchleuchten der Fischfilets) kann es nicht immer verhindert werden, dass Frischfisch, mit Nematoden verunreinigt, im heimischen Lebensmittelhandel angeboten wird.&quot;

die fachleute von dieser wiener homepage erklärten sich sogar bereit für weitergehende fragen zur verfügung zu stehen. chippog


----------

